

"Goldman sachs code torrent" honeypot - yread
http://cryptogon.com/?p=9712

======
eli
Why didn't they hide their tracks? Because they're not the "bad guys." They're
just bored employees.

~~~
markpercival
Yeah, it's a neat exercise, but the guy takes it a bit too seriously. I think
your 'bored employees' assessment is spot on.

I'd also like to point on that the source is pretty wacky.

Some choice quotes from the site:

"Since the assassination of John F. Kennedy, an international, crypto-fascist
syndicate has been rapidly consolidating its grip on this planet."

"The system is in collapse now. This is my best and only advice: Get into a
situation that eliminates your reliance on luck and minimizes the impact of
factors that are completely beyond your control. Do this immediately."

Apply grains of salt as needed.

~~~
DannoHung
Is a crypto-fascist like a crypto-zoologist?

~~~
smhinsey
It's a term that originated out of something of a malapropism by Gore Vidal at
a Democratic National Convention, made speaking of William F Buckley Jr.,
meant to imply that he was a secret fascist.

If only cryptozoologists were secret zoologists.

~~~
sh1mmer
_If only cryptozoologists were secret zoologists_

Awesome! I'm going to have a t-shirt made.

------
avner
The hits are a result of an OSINT (Open Source Intelligence) procedure that
every investigative agency or department typically follows as part of an
investigation. The modus operandi being that personnel scour public sources
for a given set for amalgamated analysis.

That said, it is not necessary that people related to this investigation are
the ones who visited that link. The organizations in question are large
entities with a multitude of people curious about what is possibly the biggest
corporate 'espionage' case of the year. Cool experiment nonetheless.

------
stilist
Really not sure what the point was, other than to see if concerned parties
would snoop around—which, of course, they did.

------
slice
> _It’s a mystery to me why more organizations don’t hide what their people
> are doing online (ask any 12 year old computer enthusiast how this is done
> if you don’t know), but for whatever reason, many of them don’t._

I don't know, how?

------
Periodic
I liked this comment:

"I think it is tres interesante that you know how to read who hits your
website. I am totally unschooled in such things and when I see what you find.
Wow."

Most people have no idea how big their tracks are on the web. When you visit a
web server it generally logs that you did and any information your browser
supplies, which is often a surprising amount (useragent, referrer). That along
with some decent GeoLocation on IP addresses and reverse lookups and you can
tell a lot about a person. Add in a little Googling and that anonymous threat
you left might just turn around on you.

------
Tichy
kiddie games

~~~
blues
Someone seems to be taking this extremely seriously. I just tried to post it
on a large, paid WordPress hosted blog, and the blog refused to accept it
three times in a row. Then I "TinyURLed" it and it went right through, and was
posted as an ordinary "TinyURL"!!!

Try it!!!

